# Ceaser



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ceaser is going to have to be put down as much as I hate to type these words.
My daughter was walking by him and he just up and starting growling and showing his teeth.
When I went to go get him he then tried to turn on me. I had to grab him and pen him down on the ground till my son could get me the muzzle.
It was a fight but I got him muzzled till I could get him in the outdoor kennel were he is at now.
I have a few scratches from were his teeth got me, but nothing major.
He was ready to attack my daughter who was doing nothing but walking towards the kitchen.
He is to unsafe to be in this house and an outdoor kennel life would not be good for him either. I cannot in good conscience give him to someone else. He is way to unpredictable now.
The ordeal he suffered turned him for the worse,which makes me want to cry.
The behaviorist was suppose to come out, but had a death in the family and had to go to Conneticut for a funeral. She was suppose to call me when she got back to set up another appt.
It is alittle to late for that now.
I know in my heart what I have to do, but that just does not make it any easier.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

oh hun I am soo sorry. I wish there was something that could be done. Ceasar is one o fmy favorites! Thoughts and prays and hugs to you.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, and I commend you for having the strength to do the right thing. May Ceaser live on in spirit.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's aweful, but I'm glad you know what to do and that you have come to terms with it. That's the hardest.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you bedlam and everyone!!
I just got off phone with hubby, he told me to go ahead and call the vet.
I don't want to do this, but I know it is the only thing that can be done.
He was such a good dog till that asshole ruined him!!!
Physically he is alright, but mentally he is not.

I know I still got Rain but Ceaser is very special to me!
Thank you guys for all your support and advice through all of this.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh gee that is a shame and really hard to read. I don’t know you’re story with him however from what you described it is a very responsible decision.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

im soo sorry to hear about that.. good luck with everything!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well vet was called and he goes in the morning.
Like she said it is for the best.
My hubby will be taking him.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well make the most of today then.

Really am so sorry. I almost crying over here.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank yall...I know it is for the best.
The only other thing to do with him is keep him in a kennel and that really is not fair to him either, plus it would just make his attitude even worse.
I did everything for him that I could, well besides the behaviorist, but I don't think that her coming out is going to help.
He has already tried to attack me..if he will attack me.. he will attack anyone!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Well make the most of today then.
> 
> Really am so sorry. I almost crying over here.


I can't quit crying....I just love him so much.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry guys...I know I am alittle emotional right now and don't mean to bring it on here.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its more than okay, thats what we are here for is to support eachother.

The only thing I can think of is this Ahole guy hurt Ceasar right? If I remember he stabbed him or cut him with something, so maybe now he associats the people in your house with pain.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Ceaser is going to have to be put down as much as I hate to type these words.
> My daughter was walking by him and he just up and starting growling and showing his teeth.
> When I went to go get him he then tried to turn on me. I had to grab him and pen him down on the ground till my son could get me the muzzle.
> It was a fight but I got him muzzled till I could get him in the outdoor kennel were he is at now.
> ...


Omg Metalgirl I am so so sorry this really sucks you did everything in your power to save him and your doing the right thing. My prayer's are with you ceaser and your family this has to be devastating God bless you all let us know if their is anything we can do to make this any easier. :angel:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

aww I am so sorry.........


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Sorry guys...I know I am alittle emotional right now and don't mean to bring it on here.


Don't feel bad you are doing right by your family and you are doing right by the dog. Something isn't right and I wish your family the best with dealing with this issue, be strong and I envy good owners of the breed like you. You are true to your dogs and true to the breed.Great example of doing right by the breed, most would have pawned this off on someone else.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i feel so bad for you and your family. stay strong and i would love to kick that a-holes butt who started all that crap. and i'm not violent!!!:angel:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...

It is hard, but like everyone said...it is the right thing to do.
I believe alot of Ceaser problem is fear...

Yah, I wish I could get my hands on that a-hole myself. But whats done is done..
Shoulda, coulda , woulda's are not going to help me out.
I am just glad I got to him in time before he got my daughter.
A dog that will turn on it's owner is a dog that needs to be put down.
No matter what the dog has been through, he could not recover from it.

I would never throw him off on someone else b/c he is my responsibility.
Ceaser is distrusting of strangers anyways...that would be just plain ignorant and stupid.

My dad wants him and I said no. He thinks Ceaser needs time in the country with him to get his head straight.
I told him we are talking about a dog not a human being. Who's to say he won't turn on you. Plus my kids go to his house!
It will be hard that is why I am making my hubby take him tomorrow instead of me.
I would probably break down and say nevermind.
I don't take well to death even with animals. So I am not going to give myself that chance.

Thank you again everyone for your kind words and support.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words...
> 
> It is hard, but like everyone said...it is the right thing to do.
> I believe alot of Ceaser problem is fear...
> ...


Hey metal girl have you ever thought about placing him in a sanctuary to see if he can be worked with by behavior specialists? Just a thought. I saw an episode on the micheal vick dogs and 22 of them are currently undergoing rehabilitation in a sanctuary. Just a thought I don't really know if anything can be done for him because I am not a dog behavior sepcialist and don't fully understand his situation .. But I guess I am just trying to keep hope alive for him. I think even if the sanctuary can't fully rehabilitate him he can live out his days there... Just a thought


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I've had to go through this myself, it's very hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you. ((Hugs))


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear it Metal Girl, I think you are making the right decision. It is better not to wait for something to happen...if you can't trust him then sadly is it what must be done. I hate that that had to happen to him, just be glad he was there to protect you guys when he was...send him our love, hugs and prayers to you all...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I don't know if the ordeal he went through is it blame for this or not, I've always been told dogs live in the moment. Maybe his HA is the flaw he needed to protect you at that moment, and now his purpose has been served. If we all truly have our purpose in life, including animals, he has certainly fulfilled his. You are making the right decision. Let him be remembered for something heroic.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I was really hoping his issue was his ear infection and it would all be ok. Unfortunatly I agree you have made the right choice. You're all in my thoughts.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I will say a pray for you and your family.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey hun I hope you are doing as okay as you can over there. Was thinking about you this morning. Lots of Love.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm so sorry...
sending good vibes your way...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well guys my hubby went to the vet with Ceaser and then came back with him!!! He could not do it. He said Ceaser gave him the face and he broke down.
Ceaser is not with us right now though.
Our vet told my hubby about a friend of hers down towards Summerville, in the lower part of the state that rehabilitates HA and DA dogs and will take Pit Bulls.
So after a couple of hours of arguing(I got the "Ceaser is my dog" speech) with my hubby over this we drove 2 1/2 hours to take him down there yesterday.
My hubby said that he wants to make sure that we have done everything humanly possible for him before we have to put him down. Says he owes Ceaser that much.
Mr. Cartweil is the guy we had to go and meet. 
He had us walk around his facility, which is 10 acres in the country, while telling him about Ceasers situation.
Ceaser was very good and quiet, he did not even bark at the other dogs, his hair did raise a few times.
We talked to this man for 2 hours. 
He seemed to be very positive. Saying that Ceaser's problem is fear and he is very insecure and sounds like he is constantly waiting for "the next bad thing" to happen.
Said that it is not that Ceaser is a bad dog, but just does not know what to do with all his pent up anxiety. That it is not Ceaser's fault or our fault. 
He seems to think Ceaser is not a lost cause and can be helped with lots of intensive training and building his confidence up.
He said that he was going to put Ceaser through a battery of tempermant tests and well call me by Thursday to talk to us about which ones he passed and didn't pass and lets us know what he plans on doing with him.
Me, I am not to sure, once a dog bites I believe they will always bite.
I guess we will see.
I told my hubby that I would give him this one chance, if Ceaser does not change he will HAVE TO BE put down. That I love Ceaser to but we have to realize that this may not work.
We signed consent papers for vet care and also signed a paper stating that we will not be sued if our dog bites this man, which I thought was good, b/c he stated that he knows that he is taking an HA dog and there is a risk of being bitten, but it is a risk that he understands.
He is also doing this pro bono, thanks to our vet. The only thing he asked is that we cover him for Ceaser's food, but training and board will be free. 
So I guess we will wait and see. We have to go back in 2 weeks for training with Ceaser. All together he will be down there about 5 weeks depending on how well Ceaser does.
He said that if he believes Ceaser can't be helped we will be called. He gave me references also showed us before and after videos of some of the dogs he has helped.
Which was very impressive, but he also let us know that not every dog can be helped and if he could not help Ceaser then more and likely putting him down would be in the best interest, especially since there are children in the household.

So everyone, we will see what this man can do...if anything.
I still think he should of been put down, but like my hubby said "it's his dog".
I love Ceaser and I know I might sound a little mean, but I do not trust this dog.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Well at least professional help is being sought...I still understand your hesitation with kids, but it sounds like you have a very level headed trainer

Best of Luck to you all, and to Caesar!

Did you guys ever have him neutered?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Well at least professional help is being sought...I still understand your hesitation with kids, but it sounds like you have a very level headed trainer
> 
> Best of Luck to you all, and to Caesar!
> 
> Did you guys ever have him neutered?


Yes, he was fixed.

The trainer sounded like Ceaser could be helped, but I still am not to sure.

My hubby says that I have doomed Ceaser before he has had a chance, but like I told him he was not the one Ceaser tried to bite.

Like I said we see what he has to say when he calls me....I do hope for the best but am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*pit bull angels*

Maybe there are pit bull angels who know Caesar needed this refuge in Sumter (great area too by the way). I am praying for your hero Caesar. I am with your husband. I would not have been able to do it either. Please keep us informed on what I hope will be his wonderful progress.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I really hope Caesar comes through this with flying colors. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guys...I was really upset at first, but I can understand where my hubby is coming from.
I am still worried...but hopefully through the grace of God...that Ceaser will get better.
He really is a great dog,, he just has alot of problems right now. That hopefully can be fixed if not he will have to be put down pure and simply. I will not bring an aggressive dog into my house no matter how much I love him.
At least I have a great vet that believes in him to.
My hubby said she was not to thrilled about putting him down either and that is when she recommended this guy.
He seems to be legit and I have checked the references he gave me, which also checked out.
He is not advertised though, he goes strictly by vet/behaviorist referrals though. I thought that was kind of weird, but hey if he believes he can help.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

good luck! I am again cautiously hopeful for you.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM not sure how I missed this. Im sorry but let me say this.

Do you know why there is a lack of responsible owners? Because being responsible is not always easy, sometimes its hard and requires hard decisions.

I think you have been responsible in your actions and while hard to do, I belive it is the correct thing to do.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I really hope that this guy works out for you. Ceasar is such a special boy. I can't imagine how hard this has been for your family. This isn't the normal HA case, this dog may have very well saved your life. I hope that this man can help. 

Does the guy that broke in still live right across the street from you? If so, that may be where some of Ceasar's anxiety comes from. 

I can't tell you enough how much I hope this works out. Good luck with everything.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so so sorry. He was a good boy but you know this is the only way and how it has to be. At least no one got seriously hurt. I am very sorry.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I am so so sorry. He was a good boy but you know this is the only way and how it has to be. At least no one got seriously hurt. I am very sorry.


You might want to go back and read the rest of the thread... just a thought


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Well guys my hubby went to the vet with Ceaser and then came back with him!!! He could not do it. He said Ceaser gave him the face and he broke down.
> Ceaser is not with us right now though.
> Our vet told my hubby about a friend of hers down towards Summerville, in the lower part of the state that rehabilitates HA and DA dogs and will take Pit Bulls.
> So after a couple of hours of arguing(I got the "Ceaser is my dog" speech) with my hubby over this we drove 2 1/2 hours to take him down there yesterday.
> ...


This is very hopeful news ... Please keep us updated on his recovery :angel:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MG: If this guy thinks he can work with your Caesar, then by all means, let him. And if in the end, it doesn't work, then at least at that point you won't always wonder if you did the right thing. He knows what risk he is taking, that's why he signed that form. Maybe it is a Godsend that he was able to help Caesar at this point in time. Either way, I don't think either way is right or wrong. I'll be praying for you, your family and your hero-Caesar. :angel:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

a behavior specialist can tell you in 10 seconds if he could help or not. be prepared to learn how to handle a dog w/ those issues and always be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope all goes good for you. Keep us posted


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

No, the guy who hurt him is in jail waiting for his trail on Grand Theft Auto.

I know that this might not pan out for Ceaser. I understand that my hubby did not want to put him down without trying to help him in anyway he could.
My hubby just did not want to put Ceaser down when there was other options to at least try.
The guy observed Ceaser, worked with him alittle and said that he believes that he can help him.
I want this dog 100% sound before he walks back in this house if he walks back in here at all.
My hubby just believes that Ceaser deserves a chance. He almost lost his life trying to help a woman who can care less about him or what he did for her.
I know he was mainly protecting his family, but without him being here that day who knows what would of happen. I did not even have a chance to get to my gun it happened so fast.
I grew up around dogs all my life. My parents trained protection dogs and owned Dobies for as long as I can remember. I was always taught once a dog bites it will always bite and therefore cannot be trusted. My parents always put down a dog that bit for no reason. They never gave the dog a second chance to bite someone else.
Ceaser is my hubby's dog..as he bluntly told me when he came back home with him.
I love Ceaser, but this home also belongs to my children. Which is part of the reason why I want Ceaser 100% better before he comes home.
I am an adult and can take care of myself when it comes to Ceaser, but my kids aren't!
Yes, I am skeptical about whether or not Ceaser will ever get back to his old self, but if he can't then he will be put down.
My hubby knows the deal...this is Ceaser last chance. If this man can't help then there is no help for him.
As much as we all here love that dog and it will hurt to have him put down but if that is what best for him, that is what has to be and will be done.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> You might want to go back and read the rest of the thread... just a thought


I was replying to her original post not to the others.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I was replying to her original post not to the others.


Right, exactly...


----------

